# Do you like mayonnaise or miracle whip?



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Mayonnaise makes me ill. 

Not literally. I mean it's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I can't stand either.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I've never tasted MW but I've heard it's awful. Mayo is good on some things.


----------



## ElusiveFeather (Dec 29, 2016)

Never heard of Miracle whip before but I despise Mayonnaise!


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

They're both awful.


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Real mayo, especially homemade, is awesome.
I can't stand miracle whip.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

I was never big on mayonnaise but it's grown on me over the years. I make my own. Miracle Whip is weird, only had it once but it tasted funny.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Mayo is the hero we have; not the hero we deserve. 

Although really I need to make my own. It's not exactly difficult with the right tools.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Mayo! :kitteh: 

Miracle Whip has this odd sweet and sour (?) taste to it. :shocked: I don't even know... It is okay though... :bored:


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

PaladinRoland said:


> Mayo! :kitteh:
> 
> Miracle Whip has this odd sweet and sour (?) taste to it. :shocked: I don't even know... It is okay though... :bored:


pretty sure it's just regular mayo+ vinegar and sugar.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Mayonnaise, for sure; it's versatile.























































And tastes way better than that other garbage. :ball:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Neither one. They're just nasty.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Kyupi mayo! It's great on fried mayo!


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

Vile, slimy, nasty stuff ... the only thing worse they can put on a sandwich is butter.


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

Notanidealist said:


> Vile, slimy, nasty stuff ... the only thing worse they can put on a sandwich is butter.


Don't fear the fat!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Mayonnaise


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Both need to be removed from society immediately.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

What's the Difference: Miracle Whip vs. Mayonnaise. - Neatorama


----------



## Fingolfin (Apr 11, 2017)

I despise both.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I like a miracle whip in my ass. Like the whip will mark on my ass like an X. Sexy


----------

